# Who remember me?



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

I am back and will bring back your favorit topic to talk about.









Im sure you guys missed me


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

wassup

i remember your username.

welcome back.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

wats up


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Sup Vick how ya been my friend?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

woah, what a friday. welcome back 2p2f


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Glad to see you back 2p2f !!
Do you still have some piranhas ?


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

I remember ya, sup?


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Back again, eh?
Moar azhen gurlz!!!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Oh boy


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

So your profile says:
*29 years old
Male*

I'm guessing that picture is not you unless you went through some extensive trans gender bending surgery, in which case...


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

how can we forget the dry c*ck


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Welcome back Outh-

Post some pics of your tanks.......We need some no P pics around this place


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Welcome back!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

good to see you back Outh. Hope everything's going well, and that no trannies have grabbed your junk...or vice versa


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

hello all....thanks im glad you guys didn't forget the tranny. lol


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi and welcome back I've heard you're name mentioned once or twice, but who the f*ck is that chick, she has just almost made me ejaculate whilst on flop









EDIT: If thats you then...umm WOW!!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Murphy18 said:


> Hi and welcome back I've heard you're name mentioned once or twice, but who the f*ck is that chick, she has just almost made me ejaculate whilst on flop
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I guest you need to hear more about me...before you ejacualte or just about


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Murphy18 said:


> Hi and welcome back I've heard you're name mentioned once or twice, but who the f*ck is that chick, she has just almost made me ejaculate whilst on flop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummm, how do I say this nicely? That's not him but they share all of the same equipment. Is that too subtle? If it is read down.

2P2F is a dude, so's the "chick" you just jizzed over.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

^^ I figured


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Welcome back bro!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Welcome back ya dry c*ck toucher lol








Post up some pics..still have the 180g?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


>


That's the best you can do Jeff?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Ohhh, somebody still hasn't learned proper grammar.

I crack myself up.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Ohhh, somebody still hasn't learned proper grammar.
> 
> I crack myself up.


OK mr. perfect... people like you always think you better then other. english is my second lang. i dont think it will get 100% proper grammar from me.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Ohhh, somebody still hasn't learned proper grammar.
> 
> I crack myself up.


It's like f*cking a mule. isn't it?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> Ohhh, somebody still hasn't learned proper grammar.
> 
> I crack myself up.


It's like f*cking a mule. isn't it?
[/quote]

Like a dog with peanut butter on the roof of its' mouth, except the internet version.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Ohhh, somebody still hasn't learned proper grammar.
> 
> I crack myself up.


OK mr. perfect... people like you always think you better then other. english is my second lang. i dont think it will get 100% proper grammar from me.
[/quote]

sometimes thats "the way things are" for the mule.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Ohhh, somebody still hasn't learned proper grammar.
> 
> I crack myself up.


OK mr. perfect... people like you always think you better then other. english is my second lang. i dont think it will get 100% proper grammar from me.
[/quote]

I'm f*cking with you. Spanish and Farsi are my second and "third" languages but I wouldn't even contemplate spelling out sentences in them.

You just remind me of that long rant in 25th hour where Edwards Norton says, "f*ck the Korean grocers with their pyramids of overpriced fruit and their tulips and roses wrapped in plastic. Ten years in the country, still no speaky English?"


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Ohhh, somebody still hasn't learned proper grammar.
> 
> I crack myself up.


OK mr. perfect... people like you always think you better then other. english is my second lang. i dont think it will get 100% proper grammar from me.
[/quote]

I'm f*cking with you. Spanish and Farsi are my second and "third" languages but I wouldn't even contemplate spelling out sentences in them.

You just remind me of that long rant in 25th hour where Edwards Norton says, "f*ck the Korean grocers with their pyramids of overpriced fruit and their tulips and roses wrapped in plastic. Ten years in the country, still no speaky English?"
[/quote]

No sh*t dude!! im f*cking with you too... You don't have to explain that to me. it's all good mr. perfect


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

hey bro


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Sup Outh

Still growing plants in your aquariums?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Murphy18 said:


> ^^ I figured


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

how the hell doesn someone always manage to think 2p is really the babe in his avatar.
it never fails.

oh and hello 2P..


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

herro 2p









I used to have a crush on you untill I found out you were a dude


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

need_redz said:


> herro 2p
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uhh... me too !


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Murphy18 said:


> ^^ I figured


Thats f*cking great, at least you got a post out of it eh Pancake


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

2P~2F.... "Do I remember you?"

Look in my signature and YOU tell ME!









(Kept it in my sig. as a little tribute to ya bro...)

Nice to see you around!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

The biggest rip off team since the fantastic five!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^


----------

